# I need help...



## Xeno (Aug 16, 2009)

i just discovered that Zoe (5mo) swallowed Half-pill of SOLPADEINE, ( it have 500mg paracetamol and 30mg cafein ) , the pills were left on the table and u know puppys chew on everything and she did that... what sould i do ?! is it dangerous? is she going to have some side effect?!


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

um, you may want to call your vet right away!!


----------



## Xeno (Aug 16, 2009)

thanx for ur fast reply chantell34, well i called and calling but he's not answering the phone!...

Zoe is 44 lbs just to offer aditional info..

thanx for any help.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

You could try calling the ASPCA's Poison Control Center.
888.426.4435


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

If Vet's not answering, call number above (thanks Deni) immediately!!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

From what I can gather from a quick Google search paracetamol is Acetaminophen (Paracetamol (INN) or acetaminophen http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paracetamol)

What to Watch For 

The symptoms of acetaminophen toxicity develop in stages. Symptoms may occur more quickly or slowly depending on the amount ingested.


Stage 1 (0-12 hours). Symptoms include vomiting, dullness, difficulty breathing, development of brown-colored gums (instead of a normal pink color) and drooling.


Stage 2 (12-24 hours). Symptoms include swelling of the face, lips and limbs, uncoordinated movements, [[AWT\140|convulsions]], coma and potential death. 


Stage 3 (more than 24 hours). Symptoms are associated with liver failure and include a painful belly, jaundice (yellow tinge to gums, eyes and skin) and an inappropriate mental state.

Diagnosis

Prompt veterinary care is crucial to surviving the toxic effects of acetaminophen. If the dog is treated soon after ingestion there is a greater chance of survival, regardless of the amount ingested.

The diagnosis of acetaminophen toxicity is generally based on physical exam findings and a history of access or exposure to acetaminophen. 

Blood levels of acetaminophen can be analyzed, but the results may not be accessible for hours to days. Determination of blood methemoglobin levels can help determine how long treatment will be necessary as well as determine prognosis. Not all veterinary clinics have the ability to measure the methemoglobin level. 

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/acetaminophen-toxicity-in-dogs/page1.aspx


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomIf Vet's not answering, call number above (thanks Deni) immediately!!!!


Does that number work internationally?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

read Barbs post, removing mine


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Mine was a question, I'm not sure if they do or not









I'm hoping the OP has gotten in touch with the Vet.


----------



## Xeno (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanx for ur help really , i do live in lebanon so this numebr isn't working for me , it's been more than 12 hrs since she took Half-pill of SOLPADEINE and it's equal for 250 mg of paracetamol and as i said she's 44Lbs if this help...i was at work nd my brother forgot to tell me before! now it's 12:15 am in here.. Zoe seems to be completely fine , no drooling , no vomitting , no brown gum...no weird things nothing at all...and i can't reach my vet now , so i'll stay awake with her hopping that nothing bad will happen to her....im really really thankfull for ur help..


----------



## Xeno (Aug 16, 2009)

does anyone know for how long it stays in her body?


----------



## Xeno (Aug 16, 2009)

while im searching about Paracetamol and dogs i came to this...it says that paracetamol is safe for us and dogs but not for cats...anyway all i can do right now is to wait till the morning.


Pain Killers

Pain killers are the mainstay treatment for osteoarthritis, and have been for a great many years. Most of these belong to a family of drugs called NSAIDs (pronounced en-sayeds), which means Non-Steroidal Anti-Inflammatory Drugs. There is a tremendous range of these on the market, and the choice of NSAID for treatment owes as much to the preference of the individual vet as anything else. In addition, no one drug is universally effective. All have a slightly different effect in any one dog, so if one drug doesn't work, then we simply try another, and another, until we find the best drug for the dog.

An important note about NSAID toxicity:

Of all the drugs in common use in veterinary medicine, NSAIDs show the greatest differences in toxicity between species. This means that a drug that is very safe for one species can be very toxic to another. The best examples of this are:

1. Paracetamol - this is very safe in people and dogs, but a single dose of a quarter 500mg tablet is usually fatal to cats.
2. Ibuprofen - this is very safe in people, but toxic to dogs at doses close to those used therapeutically.
3. Phenylbutazone - this is very safe in the dog, but was banned for use in man (except for certain special circumstances), because of serious adverse effects.


----------



## Xeno (Aug 16, 2009)

well it's a new day, and zoe seems to be completely fine.. no signs of anything at all..i'll be sure from now to keep the medicaments out of her reach, thanx for ur help everyone.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that she's okay! 
I didn't even notice your location when I posted that number. I was just trying to get it posted quickly. Sorry about that! 

You might want to see if there's a poison control number for your area, or that will work internationally, and keep the number handy. You never know what these little monsters are going to get into, and they're so quick!


----------



## Xeno (Aug 16, 2009)

well i wish that they take care or pets in here like they do in ur country!, anyway im really thankful for ur help , it's good to know that there's someone ready to help when u need it.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm sorry I missed this lastnight and I'm having a hard time fathoming that nobody told you to make her vomit! If she eats anything strange - not sharp objects though - take 1/8 cup of table salt and pour it down her throat. Do it outside becuase whatever is in her stomach is coming out fast.


----------



## Xeno (Aug 16, 2009)

tht's new to me , thank you , for sure it will be useful in similar situations


----------

